# Weekly Competition 2021-44



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R' F' R' F' U2 R U R' U' F
*2. *U' R' U2 F U' F' R U R F' U
*3. *R' U2 R2 U' R2 F R2 U' R2 F' U'
*4. *R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U F' U' F
*5. *R' U2 F U2 F U2 R2 F' U' R' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 D' R F B' U D F2 D' L U' R2 U D2 F2 R2 F2 B2 D2
*2. *D' L2 B U F R' L F R D2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 F'
*3. *L2 D2 L2 B R2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 L U2 F' U' F' L B L' F2
*4. *F U2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 F2 R' F' L' F L2 D' U L U2 B R2
*5. *R F' R2 U' L2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 F' U L' F' D F' R2 D

*4x4x4*
*1. *F U F' R U L2 D' F L U2 R D2 L' B2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 Uw2 F2 L F' Uw2 R F Uw2 Fw2 R L2 B' R' Uw D2 Rw2 U2 R' U2 Fw Uw' B Uw2 Rw R2 U'
*2. *B' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 L' D B U' D' L' B R L2 Fw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 R2 L2 D2 B Rw' Uw2 Fw2 D' Rw' D2 L' R' Uw Fw U' Fw Uw'
*3. *R F2 D2 B2 L B2 L' D2 R' B' R B D R2 U' L D' B D R Fw2 R' F' R' Fw2 Rw2 L D2 Fw2 B Rw2 F' Uw' F2 L Uw' Fw2 D2 Rw' U' F R Uw2 F'
*4. *U2 B2 D2 B R2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 F' R' B' U B2 R' B U' B2 Rw2 D B' U2 R2 D' Rw2 U' Rw2 F Rw2 B' Rw' U R Fw2 F Uw U Rw U B' Rw' D
*5. *L' B2 D' R F' R L' D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L F2 L D2 R' U' R Uw2 L2 R' Fw2 D' L Uw2 L Fw2 D' U' R' Fw' D' R Fw L' Rw Fw' B' Uw Fw' Rw' U F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *F' R2 F2 Lw B' Lw' Bw' D' Rw L' U2 Dw' F Bw2 Rw U Bw2 L2 U' Rw2 L2 Uw2 Lw U Lw Dw' F' Lw2 Rw2 Dw B2 F' Dw' R' Fw2 Bw' B D B Rw' Lw2 Fw2 U' Uw' Fw2 F Lw L Dw2 F R' Uw2 Rw' Bw' U' Dw' Rw' Lw Bw' Dw'
*2. *B2 Rw Fw2 Uw' B2 F' L Uw2 Rw Lw R Dw Rw Dw' B' Bw2 Lw2 Uw Fw' B Uw2 L Fw' Lw2 Uw2 Fw' U' Uw' R2 B' Rw' D Rw2 Uw2 F2 Lw' Fw' Bw' U Fw Bw' U' R Dw L U2 Rw2 R B2 Fw Bw2 Rw2 F2 L' D' Dw2 B Fw R B2
*3. *Rw2 F' Rw L2 F Dw2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 Dw2 Lw U2 Uw' B' D' Uw2 Rw2 D Lw' L2 R Dw' Fw2 B' Uw2 Dw Bw' D2 Dw' B2 R L' U' Lw2 U' Rw2 B2 Rw D Dw Rw2 B L' D2 L2 R Rw B R2 Fw Dw Fw' F2 R2 U2 L Uw2 F'
*4. *U2 L' Fw Bw2 R B F2 Dw' L Dw2 Fw2 D Fw2 Dw2 L' R' Rw' Bw B L Fw Rw2 F U Bw' L2 Rw2 D Uw R L' F2 Fw2 B2 U' Bw2 U D' Bw' Fw Rw Lw' D' Fw Rw2 L' F2 L' Rw' Uw R Fw' F2 R Fw' Lw' U Lw2 Dw L'
*5. *Bw2 B2 F' Lw2 Bw' U2 B Dw L2 Fw' F2 Rw2 Uw Lw' Dw' Fw2 R2 Fw' U B Dw' R Bw2 Fw F2 Uw2 L' Bw L Lw2 Rw' Fw2 D Rw2 Bw' Uw' R2 U Fw2 D Fw2 R2 Fw' U' R2 Fw' D' Fw2 Rw2 F' B Fw L' Lw B' Bw R D U2 Fw

*6x6x6*
*1. *Bw U' Lw' L2 U' D2 F' 3Uw2 3Fw' L Rw 3Rw2 Lw2 U 3Fw' Bw2 F 3Rw' U' L D Bw' U D' 3Uw2 L2 3Uw' Uw F Rw' F R Fw' Bw 3Uw Dw' Fw' Dw' Lw B' Bw 3Uw F' L 3Rw2 Lw' R2 Uw U' D' F' L Rw Fw Dw2 U2 Lw2 3Uw Uw2 U2 Bw Fw U' Dw B2 U Uw' B2 Lw' U' Lw 3Rw U F2 R 3Uw Fw' 3Uw' 3Fw' Lw'
*2. *D' F B2 Bw Fw' U2 3Uw2 F' Fw2 Rw F 3Rw2 Fw' 3Uw' D B 3Uw Bw' 3Uw Fw2 Rw2 3Fw' Rw D2 3Rw Lw' Fw' F' U L Bw Lw' Dw Lw2 Bw' U2 Fw B' U' F 3Uw2 Lw' Uw2 B2 Dw2 B Rw' Lw' B2 Lw R' 3Rw Uw' U L' Fw' Dw2 3Uw' R2 F2 Fw' 3Uw' Rw2 Dw Uw2 3Rw2 B2 3Fw2 R' 3Uw' Lw Dw' R2 3Rw' U2 R D2 Dw 3Rw Uw2
*3. *R2 Lw2 Uw Fw' 3Uw2 D Uw R2 U Dw Rw' L2 Lw2 3Uw2 Lw2 Uw 3Rw' Bw2 3Rw D Uw L' Rw2 3Rw2 Uw2 L Dw2 Lw R2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw' L2 3Rw Rw' U F' 3Rw2 Fw' 3Uw' Uw Dw' 3Rw2 F L Lw2 Bw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 Lw L 3Rw 3Uw2 D2 U' 3Fw Dw' Lw Rw' 3Rw L2 3Uw D' Dw' 3Fw B2 Lw2 3Rw' Dw' 3Rw Fw' D Fw Uw2 Lw2 L 3Uw2 F' Fw U2
*4. *F B 3Fw' Rw' 3Uw Bw2 F2 Dw2 3Fw' Fw' 3Rw Fw F 3Rw' D2 3Rw B' L F2 Rw2 R' B D Rw' 3Fw2 Bw Rw2 D 3Fw2 D2 Dw 3Uw' Bw2 3Uw' B Uw2 D' Fw Bw 3Fw2 3Rw' F U2 Dw' Uw2 3Rw' Uw' 3Uw2 Dw2 D' Bw2 3Fw2 U' B2 Bw2 F Fw2 3Fw' R' 3Uw' L Rw' Fw' Dw' L' 3Uw' Fw Dw2 Bw D2 Lw2 Bw Uw' 3Fw2 F' D Rw' Uw D2 3Fw'
*5. *Fw' 3Uw' Uw2 L2 F' Fw' Dw2 U 3Fw Bw' D' Fw' R2 Lw 3Uw' 3Rw2 Uw2 B Uw' D' 3Fw' D Lw F U' 3Rw2 R' 3Fw2 3Uw U' Rw Lw2 U2 3Fw' R' 3Rw Fw2 Rw' Bw Lw' 3Fw Dw B Uw' Fw Bw2 D' B2 Bw2 3Rw' Lw' B' Lw2 R' 3Fw' L' Uw Dw2 Lw' 3Fw' Uw D' 3Fw 3Uw2 U B' L2 Dw 3Uw' Fw2 L Bw' 3Fw' R2 D' R2 Bw Fw2 3Uw U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Dw 3Rw2 Bw' B Dw2 3Lw 3Rw2 L2 Bw2 Rw 3Dw2 Dw Lw2 3Rw Uw 3Bw2 3Rw 3Bw Bw 3Fw2 D2 3Lw' L' 3Fw2 Lw L2 3Uw Fw2 Bw L' 3Dw2 3Fw' Rw Dw' Bw2 U 3Bw' Dw' U' Rw L2 U2 D' Rw' F' U 3Dw' Fw' 3Dw' Fw U' Lw Rw' 3Fw2 L' Lw2 F Dw2 3Fw2 U2 Lw' U' Dw2 R' Bw2 3Dw' 3Lw' L D2 U' 3Fw2 3Bw' Uw' U F 3Lw' R F 3Bw' 3Rw2 F2 Rw' U2 L Fw 3Lw2 F Bw' 3Bw2 L' R2 3Lw2 F' 3Uw' 3Dw2 Dw2 3Fw B2 D' L2
*2. *3Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 U 3Uw 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Dw2 Bw2 Dw 3Uw2 3Bw' B 3Fw' Lw U2 R' U2 Lw 3Rw' 3Bw' R 3Rw2 3Dw2 3Uw' D' 3Bw2 Fw R 3Fw' B 3Dw' B' Rw' B2 3Dw L' D2 3Dw' 3Lw Fw' F Uw Fw2 Dw 3Lw' R' Uw' U2 R2 3Dw Fw 3Lw2 Bw Rw D2 3Bw2 Fw D L' D' Uw' 3Rw' B Lw L' 3Uw' U2 3Fw2 3Dw2 D2 Uw' Bw' Fw' Dw D2 3Rw2 3Uw' Uw2 Lw2 Fw D 3Fw B' Lw' L2 F 3Dw' 3Fw2 R2 3Lw2 Fw2 F 3Bw' Dw 3Bw2 Fw
*3. *D' Rw Bw Dw 3Dw' F2 3Fw2 L 3Dw' Fw Lw' 3Rw' B' 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Dw' Lw2 3Fw 3Dw2 3Fw2 B Bw2 Rw Dw2 Bw2 3Rw2 D2 3Bw R2 Bw2 3Fw2 D 3Rw Lw' 3Dw' 3Lw' L' 3Fw2 3Lw' Fw Dw Fw' 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Dw2 U2 Lw' Dw2 3Bw Uw 3Lw 3Dw2 3Uw2 3Bw L Bw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Uw 3Lw2 3Uw2 3Lw L2 R Fw2 3Rw 3Uw2 3Lw Dw B 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Bw2 R' 3Bw' Bw Uw2 R Dw' 3Lw2 Uw' Rw2 F2 3Uw' Dw2 3Bw2 L Bw2 3Dw 3Fw 3Bw' Lw L2 Uw Rw' 3Lw' 3Uw' D Lw2 Rw'
*4. *R 3Rw' L Rw' Lw U' R' L2 B R 3Rw2 Uw 3Lw' U2 Fw 3Dw' F2 Dw2 R2 3Lw' D' 3Dw' 3Fw' Lw2 3Uw Uw D2 Bw' U' Fw B' 3Rw2 3Uw2 D' B L' 3Lw' 3Bw' F' Lw' Dw2 F Rw2 3Dw R2 3Fw B2 Bw' 3Bw2 U' 3Fw2 3Lw' U' 3Uw2 Rw2 Lw' B' Fw 3Lw' R' 3Uw' 3Bw 3Uw' 3Lw 3Dw2 3Rw2 Fw' 3Lw' 3Bw' Bw2 Fw 3Uw' 3Lw Lw2 3Uw2 3Fw D' Bw' L' Fw 3Uw2 3Lw' Dw2 Uw' Fw' Rw' L 3Fw2 Lw2 3Dw2 3Lw 3Uw' 3Fw2 Lw Rw Bw' Fw Dw2 3Uw2 R
*5. *Rw' U' 3Bw 3Lw' 3Uw' 3Lw2 U Uw 3Bw 3Fw 3Dw' Bw Fw' Lw' Rw 3Uw 3Fw2 U2 Dw' 3Fw2 3Bw D Lw' Bw2 F U' 3Rw 3Fw2 F' Rw2 B2 3Rw R' 3Dw B2 3Uw' R2 3Rw' Uw Lw2 D2 3Fw2 L' 3Fw R' 3Lw' Uw' Rw2 Bw' Rw' 3Fw' Bw L D2 Bw 3Lw2 Fw2 B' 3Dw U' 3Rw2 Rw 3Lw' 3Uw' D2 Lw' Uw 3Rw' U Uw' F 3Uw' 3Lw F' L2 Fw' Bw2 L' 3Fw' Lw2 D' L' 3Uw 3Fw2 3Bw 3Rw2 F' Uw Rw F2 L Lw2 3Fw2 B' Rw L D2 Uw' L 3Lw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' F' U2 R2 F R U2 R' F' R
*2. *R U' R2 U2 F U R2 F' U' R2 F
*3. *R U2 R2 U R U2 R' F' U2 R U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R B D L U2 R F' B' L2 U L U2 F' D2 R2 F2 B' Rw' Uw2
*2. *R2 B F' D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' F' R' D F L U2 B2 D L2 U Rw Uw
*3. *F R' U' B2 U R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 B D' U2 R B2 L F2 U Rw2 Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' F2 B2 D B2 D L2 B2 D2 F' U' R' B L' R F' L2 R D Rw2 Fw2 D2 B Uw2 D' Rw2 B2 D Fw2 D' F U2 Fw2 Rw' B' U' Rw2 B' Uw' U R' Fw' F Rw Fw2 z y2
*2. *F L2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' U' B2 L' B2 L2 U R' D F L Uw2 L' Uw2 B L' R2 B' F' Rw2 Uw2 B D L2 Uw' L F2 Rw2 Uw Fw' L2 Uw R2 F Rw F x2 y
*3. *F R2 L2 B U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D B' U2 R' U L' D B' U R' Rw2 Uw2 B2 U L U2 B2 R Fw2 L U F' Uw2 R' Fw' Uw2 R2 D Uw B Rw' Uw' F' Uw F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U D' Bw L2 Lw R2 B2 Fw' F Uw' Dw F2 R2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 U F D2 Lw U' D2 Fw' Rw2 Bw' Rw2 U Fw2 L D' Dw L Uw2 Rw B Lw R Rw' L Fw' B Bw' Lw' Uw F B' Dw L U2 R' Bw F' D' Uw' F R' Dw R2 Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw
*2. *Dw Fw2 Uw2 U F2 Lw' Uw Lw Rw2 B' U L2 D2 F Lw2 F' R Uw2 D2 Dw2 F2 D Uw' Bw' B Rw2 Lw' Uw2 D' Dw' R' U' R' Bw2 R' Lw' B L2 Dw' L2 R' Fw' L' Bw2 B2 U Fw' L' Lw2 Dw' Rw' R2 Lw2 U' D2 Lw' Bw L2 U F2 3Fw'
*3. *U Uw Bw2 F R' L D' F2 Dw' B2 D' Fw2 U' B2 U2 Dw' Uw Fw' L2 U R Rw' Fw Dw B' F Dw' D F Dw' D' Lw U2 Dw L R2 Fw2 Rw L Fw Bw Uw2 Dw L D2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw' B2 Uw' L2 Dw R B' R B' Uw2 L Fw2 B2 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' D2 U' Fw D2 Lw 3Uw' Bw Fw' Uw2 L' 3Uw Lw2 3Fw U' Lw' Uw B' L2 Fw2 F' Dw2 Lw' U' Uw2 F' Rw F L2 U Fw2 L D Dw' Uw U Bw D2 Bw' 3Fw2 F2 Lw B2 Fw Rw' Dw R2 F2 L2 D' Bw' B Rw B Uw2 R Lw Rw2 Dw 3Uw' U2 Fw D R' 3Uw Lw2 L 3Uw' L' Lw2 Rw Bw' B R2 Bw2 B 3Fw Rw' Bw2 B' x' y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B F 3Uw' 3Lw2 3Uw2 Dw' B' F Uw2 3Fw 3Uw' D' Lw2 Bw2 3Fw2 3Dw R 3Bw2 L D2 F' 3Uw 3Dw' 3Lw2 B' 3Dw Rw Uw2 B' R' B' 3Bw Dw' 3Rw Rw2 U 3Dw Rw Dw2 U Uw' L2 Uw' Bw Rw2 R F' U Lw D' 3Bw' 3Lw' L' D2 3Rw' 3Dw' 3Rw2 R2 B2 U2 3Bw2 Lw2 D2 L D 3Dw2 Uw Lw2 U2 R Rw Dw2 B' F U Rw' Lw2 U2 3Rw2 D2 Dw2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Uw' 3Lw2 3Fw F2 U Fw 3Bw 3Uw' Lw2 U D' Fw2 Rw2 3Fw' 3Lw F' z' y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L2 F2 L B2 R' U' B L2 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 R' F' D F' Rw'
*2. *D R' D F' D L D2 F2 L2 D2 L' U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D Rw' Uw
*3. *R2 B2 D F L B' R' B U2 L2 U2 B R2 U2 D2 R' F D L' Fw' Uw
*4. *B2 L B2 U' R' D R F D2 R' U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F' B' L2 Uw
*5. *U' L2 B2 R F2 R U2 F2 R B2 F L' U' L2 B L B2 L2 U2 R2 Fw
*6. *R' D' B2 D2 R' B U' R' F D2 R2 B L2 F' B2 D B2 U Fw' Uw
*7. *D L U2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U B R' B' L' F2 U' B'
*8. *F2 U' F' U' R2 L' U F' L' U B2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U R D Fw' Uw2
*9. *U F2 D' F2 D2 L R2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 U R2 B' L' F' R B2 U' Rw'
*10. *U2 F2 D2 F2 L U2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 B' F U' B' R2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*11. *D2 R U2 L2 D2 L2 R' B2 L B D' F' R' D' L R2 U R D2 Fw' Uw
*12. *R' B L' F' L D' R2 B' D' B2 D2 L B2 L2 U2 R' U2 D2 B2 L' Fw Uw
*13. *F2 B D F2 B U' L' F2 D2 L' D' F2 D2 R D2 R' D2 L Fw
*14. *D' F' D F' D' R2 B L' D' F B' R' U2 R B2 R' D2 R L' Fw' Uw2
*15. *B' D' F' R' F2 B2 D R' L2 B2 R F2 D2 L' D' B2 R B'
*16. *U F2 U' R' D' B U' F' U' F2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B R' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*17. *D' B U' R2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' D' B' U2 L U' L B F2 Uw2
*18. *F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 U R U' R' F' D2 B U2 L' F L' Uw
*19. *U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R F2 R F U' L2 F' R B' D R2 B2 R2 U' Fw'
*20. *L' D' F' L' F B D' L' F L' B2 R2 L2 U2 R' F D2 Fw' Uw
*21. *R2 F R U' L2 F' L2 B' L B2 L' B2 D2 B2 R' L D' L2 U Rw Uw
*22. *U F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D F' D2 L' U2 B L' F' R' U' R' Fw'
*23. *D2 R F D R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 R B' F L' B' U2 B' L Fw Uw
*24. *F2 L2 B D B' F2 D2 B' R2 U2 L2 D' U' R' D2 L U' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*25. *R2 B U F2 D2 U2 F2 U R D' B' L F D2 L2 R2 D' Fw
*26. *F' L2 B' U' F D2 R' F' D' U2 L D2 F2 R' U2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 Fw Uw2
*27. *F' D2 F U2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 L D2 R' F' U2 Fw' Uw2
*28. *B' D2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' L R' D U2 B2 R2 D U F Uw'
*29. *R' D2 R' B2 R D2 L U B R D' B U2 L' R2 B' D2 Fw Uw'
*30. *F' L B F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 R F D2 R2 F2 U' R' D' Rw' Uw
*31. *D' B D U' B2 D2 L2 R2 U' L B R D2 U B2 U R Fw Uw'
*32. *B' U2 F D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 D' L F' R' B D' B R F' Rw Uw2
*33. *L B' U R2 U R2 B2 U L2 B2 D' R2 F D2 U' L U L D2 Fw' Uw2
*34. *F2 D' B2 D2 B U F R D' B2 R2 L2 U R2 D R2 U F2 R2 B' Uw
*35. *B U' F2 U2 R' B2 L' R2 B2 D2 L D F U L U' L B2 F Rw Uw2
*36. *D' F' D2 L2 U2 D2 F' U' L' D' F D2 R' F2 D2 R U2 B2 R Fw' Uw2
*37. *L' D' B' L' D' B' D2 L2 D' L2 F' B2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 R Uw2
*38. *R' F2 D2 L2 U R' B' U' D' L' R2 B' D2 L2 D2 F B' R2 F2 Uw'
*39. *D' R' D2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 R' D' B L' D' R F' D Rw Uw2
*40. *U D L2 B' D2 F' R' D' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 F D2 R U2 B Rw Uw2
*41. *R' U2 B R U B D L' F' B' U' L2 F2 U D F2 U' R2 L2 Fw Uw
*42. *B D' L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 L D B' L R' U2 L2 B' D' U' Rw2 Uw
*43. *R L B2 D' B U2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 B L' U R U Fw Uw'
*44. *R' B2 R F R2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 U B R' B2 L2 D L2 U Rw2 Uw'
*45. *F L2 F2 L2 F' U2 L D' B F2 L D' R B L D2 F U' Fw Uw2
*46. *F' D' B2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B U R' F' D' L B2 F' L2 D R Uw'
*47. *D2 R' L' D F B' U' R2 D B' R' U2 L U2 L' D2 F2 L2 B' Rw' Uw
*48. *F' R' F2 D' L2 R2 D B2 D R2 U B2 F U' L R2 B' L' R D2 Rw2 Uw2
*49. *F D L2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 L2 R' U2 D L D2 U' L' F U
*50. *R2 B' R' D2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 U' F2 L D U' L U R2 F D2 Rw Uw'
*51. *R B U B2 D B2 L2 U L' D' F2 U F2 R' B2 L R F Rw' Uw'
*52. *B U2 D' F2 R2 L' F' U' D2 L2 U2 R L2 D2 B2 L U2 B L' Fw'
*53. *R' B2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 R F R2 U F L' B U B F2 U' R Uw'
*54. *B U' F2 D2 B' L2 U' F2 R' B' U2 L2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 F R' Fw
*55. *L2 D U2 L2 B2 D L R' U2 F L2 D2 F' D L B' L2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*56. *D2 L' U' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 F' L B' R D' R' F' U2 Fw' Uw2
*57. *R2 U L' U D R2 L B D R L2 F2 L2 F U2 D2 F' B' U' Rw
*58. *B2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 R' F2 U' L D U L' D' R F R U' Rw2 Uw2
*59. *U2 L' U2 B' U' D2 L' D' B' U' D2 F2 B2 R2 U' D2 B2 R B' Rw2 Uw
*60. *R2 F' U2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U' R' B R2 B2 L' U' B2 F2 D Fw Uw2
*61. *R D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F' U' L' R' B' U L' R' D' U2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*62. *B R B2 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B D2 U2 R2 B U F L' D R2 F' Rw'
*63. *L' F2 D' R2 U2 D' F' R2 U2 F' R' F2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 F2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*64. *R' U2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' D' F' R2 U' F2 L R2 B U F2 Rw Uw'
*65. *B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 B2 D B2 U2 F' D2 F D B' R' F' D2 B2 D' Rw Uw
*66. *F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 B U2 L U2 F L D2 B2 F L2 Fw
*67. *L2 U2 B2 L R' B2 L D2 L' U2 F' D2 U' L B F2 U F' U2 Fw Uw
*68. *D R2 D2 R' B2 L R D2 F2 D B' U' F U2 F2 L D U' L Fw Uw
*69. *D' L B2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 B R2 D U' L' U2 B' U2 R F2 Rw
*70. *U' B2 D2 R B2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 F2 U R' B D' U B2 F D Rw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L U2 L F2 L D2 R2 U2 F R2 D F2 R2 B2 L' B F U' L'
*2. *D' L D2 L' F' R U F2 R' D' L' F D2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 F2
*3. *D2 F L2 D B2 R2 D U2 R2 D2 L D' B L U' F' R' B L'
*4. *B' F2 L2 U2 F U2 F' U2 D' F' L' U L' R' B2 D' B' L F'
*5. *U' F' B2 U' F2 D U R2 D F L' R2 D R B F' U' R D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' R' F2 D F2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 B2 D' L2 U' F D' R F2
*2. *L' B2 F U2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 L U R D' F L2 B' F R2 F
*3. *U' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 D B F' D F L2 U F L F
*4. *D2 F2 L2 B F2 R2 D2 R2 L D2 R' F2 D F' U' B U2 B' R2
*5. *F' U2 L2 D' B2 D' U2 B' U F' D2 U L' F2 R U2 F' D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 U L D2 L' B' R2 B2 L F D' F2
*2. *L2 R F2 D2 R B2 U2 R D' R2 B' U L U2 F L2 D' B' F2
*3. *F D' L' U2 R D2 L F U F L2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R
*4. *F2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 R' B' R' U' R U L F' U L' U'
*5. *U' R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 B F D' U2 F D' F L D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 F D2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 L D2 L B L D2 F' U R B D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 B2 R2 B F2 L2 D2 B U2 B' L U' B2 L D2 B' D' B' F' U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L B' U B2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 U L' B D2 U' F2 L2 B D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R2 U2
*3. *L F' R' L U' L U R U' F2 U2 R2 B R2 F' U2 L2 D
*4. *D2 F' D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 U' B D L R' F' B2 D' Fw2 Rw2 D' L' Fw2 F2 Rw2 D2 R' U Rw2 U B2 Fw' U2 R L' Rw Uw' Fw D Rw' R2 Uw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' R U' R U' R2 F R U' R'
*3. *B U2 B2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 L' U L2 D2 R B L2 D' U' L' R2
*4. *U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D F' R2 F D2 F R' D' B L' Uw2 R Fw2 F' L2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 L' U2 F Uw F' L F2 U Fw' D' R' Fw2 Uw' U R2 F2
*5. *Fw2 F' B Lw' L B2 F2 Bw Rw Fw' D' F' Fw2 D Rw2 F2 U2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 F' Lw' Fw B Bw L Fw2 Dw2 B Rw2 F' R' D' Lw U2 Lw2 Bw D R2 Bw2 U' Dw2 F Bw' Lw' Fw2 L' Bw Lw D2 L2 R2 Rw Uw' U' Lw L2 D Uw' B2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' F U' F' U2 F R' F U2 R U'
*3. *F B2 R D' L2 U2 R' B2 R' L2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 U2 D2 B' L'
*4. *R F L' B' R D B' R' B' R' F2 L2 U2 D2 F' U2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 R Uw2 Fw D Rw2 F L D Uw' B' R Uw2 Rw D B'
*5. *B' Bw R2 Dw L2 F L' Uw' R Lw2 L2 F' Lw2 Fw' R2 D Fw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 B Rw2 R Fw' Bw2 Lw' L2 U2 Dw D Uw Rw L U' D' L' Dw Fw R Fw Lw R2 B' Fw2 R2 Lw' Rw2 D F Dw' D2 Rw D F Fw2 Lw F Rw B' Bw2
*6. *R' B Fw' U' B2 Uw Lw' Rw' F B2 3Fw' Bw' Rw2 3Fw2 Rw2 Dw' B' U' Uw Dw D' Bw 3Rw' D Lw' D2 B U' Fw Dw Fw R' 3Rw 3Fw2 Bw2 Fw U2 Dw2 L' D B2 3Uw2 Bw L2 Uw 3Fw' 3Rw 3Uw2 Bw 3Uw' Rw' U' Lw' Fw2 Lw' R' Bw Fw B L' 3Fw2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 3Rw U2 Fw R2 U' R B Dw2 Bw' F' Uw2 L' Rw2 Lw Bw' B

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U2 R U R' F U' R F2 R
*3. *L' F' U2 L2 R2 B U2 L2 B U' L' B' D' B D L' B R' U
*4. *L2 B2 D2 L F2 R2 U2 F2 L U F L D' F2 R' B' U' F D2 L' Fw2 U B2 D' Fw2 L2 Uw2 L' D R2 U' Fw2 D2 Fw' L R2 Rw' F' Uw Fw' R' Fw' Uw' D2
*5. *Lw2 Fw' B2 Bw U D Rw2 B Dw2 Rw' Dw R2 Bw2 B Lw Dw B D Rw' B Rw B D2 Fw2 Rw U Dw B Dw' D' U' Lw' U' Uw B R' Uw' Bw' D2 F Dw' U2 R' D2 U Fw R' Fw2 F2 Uw' D2 Dw' B2 Dw R B Lw2 D R Dw
*6. *3Uw' B D2 Rw Lw' 3Fw' Uw2 Lw D2 F Dw Fw D' Fw2 B 3Fw2 L2 Rw' Dw 3Rw' D' Bw Uw2 3Fw F2 Bw' B2 Rw Bw2 Rw2 Bw' 3Rw2 R' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 Dw2 3Fw' L2 Fw L' B' Lw2 Rw2 Bw Lw U 3Uw' Fw2 Rw L 3Uw2 Lw2 R 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 F' Uw' D 3Fw Fw' Rw' 3Rw' 3Uw' D2 Dw' Uw F' R' Uw2 3Rw' Bw2 Dw F2 D2 3Rw2 L' B
*7. *Uw2 3Fw' U L2 D2 3Lw2 Fw' F2 B2 3Rw' U Dw2 Uw' 3Fw2 3Dw' 3Lw2 Lw 3Rw' U' L' B2 U 3Fw' F 3Dw2 Bw' 3Dw2 3Rw2 L' Bw' L' 3Rw Bw2 3Rw D' Uw U2 Fw F' 3Fw 3Dw' Uw' 3Bw2 3Lw' Lw 3Uw' 3Fw' R2 Fw2 D' Rw' D' Uw' Lw2 F' Rw2 F' Uw 3Fw2 3Dw2 Dw' Bw U Lw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 L U2 3Bw2 Bw2 R2 Lw' 3Lw 3Bw Lw' 3Dw2 3Lw' L' 3Bw' F Uw' Rw2 Uw' D' B2 R' U2 Rw' L 3Uw' Lw' 3Rw' F 3Rw' B2 Uw' D 3Lw2 L 3Bw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR4+ DL5- UL5+ U0+ R1+ D2+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U1- R2+ D1- L5+ ALL3- DL
*2. *UR0+ DR5+ DL0+ UL4- U0+ R5+ D2+ L2- ALL5+ y2 U6+ R0+ D2- L0+ ALL5+ UR DL
*3. *UR3+ DR1- DL2+ UL0+ U2- R6+ D4+ L3- ALL1+ y2 U2- R1- D3- L5- ALL3- UR DL
*4. *UR0+ DR4+ DL1+ UL5+ U0+ R5- D5+ L3- ALL0+ y2 U2+ R0+ D3+ L6+ ALL4+ UR UL
*5. *UR4- DR1- DL5+ UL2- U4+ R1+ D2- L4- ALL5- y2 U0+ R3+ D1+ L3- ALL4- UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U B U' B L' U' B L U L l' r'
*2. *U' L U' R' U' B L B' R B U' u r' b
*3. *B R' L' R B U B' R' L' U L' u' l' b'
*4. *B' L R B L' U' R L U B U' u l r' b
*5. *B' R' L' R B R L B L' U' B u l r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,0) / (0,3) / (5,2) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,-3) / (5,0) / (2,-3) / (-2,0)
*2. *(4,0) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (-5,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (6,0)
*3. *(4,0) / (0,3) / (-4,2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (6,-2) / (-3,-2) / (2,0) / (-5,-4) / (0,-2) /
*4. *(-5,0) / (-3,3) / (-4,-1) / (-5,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,-5) / (6,-2) / (0,-4) /
*5. *(4,3) / (-1,5) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (-2,0) / (6,-3) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,-3) / (1,0) / (-2,0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L B' U' B' L' B L B' R L U'
*2. *U L B' R' B' U R' B' U' L R'
*3. *U L R L R' U B U' R L R'
*4. *L U L U R' L' B' L B U B'
*5. *B L B U L' U' B L' B' L R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R BR2 flip R' F' L2 U' R BR2 U2 R flip U' BR2' BL L2' BL U2' R2 BR2 F2 R2 F U2 R2' U R' F2' R2' U2 F2
*2. *R2 flip F BL2' U2' F2 R2 L' BL' flip R L' BL2 BR2 U' BR BL2' L' U' F2' U R2' F2' R2' F U2' R2' U2 F' U2'
*3. *R2' flip U F' R2' L U2 F BR flip R U F' R2 U' BL2' BR2 U' L2 U R2' U' F2 U' R' U F U' R2 F2 U
*4. *F2 U2' R L U L2 BL BR2 flip L2 BL U R2 L2' BR2 R U2' F' U2 R U' F2 U2 F2' R F2
*5. *BR2 flip U L2' F' U2' R U2' F flip U2 L BL2' BR R2' BL' BR BL' U R2' F R2 U R2 U2' R' U' F2 U' R F'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R F' R U' R2 F R2 F' R' U'
*3. *L' B' R' L D' L2 U' F2 L' U2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2
*4. *U F2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 D F2 R2 F D L2 R' F L2 F R2 U2 Uw2 R' L2 U2 B Rw2 Uw2 R D2 B' L' Fw2 L2 U F' Uw' B' D' U2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 B2 Rw' U'
*5. *R Uw2 Fw2 D' Dw B' Bw2 Fw2 R D2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw' R' B Dw2 B2 Dw U2 Lw2 Bw' Uw2 Dw2 R F' Dw2 D2 Lw2 F' R2 Rw2 D2 F' L2 Uw' F' Bw' Rw2 F' Uw' Lw2 B2 F Uw' D2 Dw2 U' L U2 L U' Lw R B U' R2 Dw2 B R2 Rw'
*OH. *U' D F2 R' U D2 B U L2 F D2 F' D2 F R2 F2 D' R' B'
*Clock. *UR4- DR0+ DL4- UL2+ U2- R4- D2- L4- ALL1- y2 U3- R5- D6+ L4+ ALL6+ DR
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *R' U L U B R B R U' L U' u l' r' b
*Square-1. *(3,-1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (6,-3) / (1,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (6,-2) / (-2,0) / (-3,-2) /
*Skewb. *L R B U' L R' B L' R' B U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R' B' b' B R' F f' B F R B' R F
*2. *R' b' l f r' b l r' B' R F R B' R F' L
*3. *R' b l' L f l' r f B' L' R B F' R F' L R
*4. *F R b' l' b r f' l f' R B L' R B' F' R F'
*5. *L b B L' b f' l' r' R' F' L' F' L' F R B R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Bw L' Uw R' Bw L B' Lw' R' B' Uw Lw Bw' Rw' Lw' Rw' Bw' Rw Bw u l' b
*2. *Uw B' Uw' Lw' L' R Bw U Lw' L' B' Uw' Bw Uw' Lw Rw' Bw Lw Uw l r b
*3. *Uw L' B Lw Rw' U R' Bw' U' Rw' L B' Uw' Rw' Uw' Bw Lw' Uw Lw' Uw' Rw l' r' b'
*4. *Lw R Uw' Bw L' Uw' R' B Rw' U L' Rw Lw Rw' Uw' Rw Bw Rw u l
*5. *Lw U' R Lw B' Uw Bw U' B' Uw L' Bw Uw' Bw' Rw' Lw' Bw' Lw Rw' u' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 L U3 R3 D L3 D R U2 R D3 L U R2 D L3 U R U R D R U2 L D L2 U R2 D L D R2 D L U2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U L U R D R U L3 D R3 D L D L U L U R2 D2 R U2 L D2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 D R D R2 D L2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R D R U2 L2 D2 R D L U R2 U2 L D L D R D R U R U2 L D L D R2 D L U R U L D R D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U2 L2 D R U L2 D2 R D L U R2 U R D L D L U3 L D R2 D2 R U2 L D L2 U R U R2 D L D R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U L2 D R2 U2 L3 U R3 D L U R D2 L U L2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 R U2 R D2 L U2 L2 U R2 D L2 D R U2 L D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 R' B' D U F L U' L F L2 B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U D' R2 F R' D' R U L' B' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U' D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 D' L B F2 D B D B D U2 F' U' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L' F2 D2 R2 D L2 U F2 U' R' F' R D2 F' D U F' L' D' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L2 U B' R2 U2 L2 D R' F2 D2 R B2 R2 F2 B2 D2 F2 B' R F R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U F2 L2 D F2 U B2 U R' F2 L' D' B D' B L2 U2 F
*2. *U2 L2 D2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 U' R F D2 B U B L' U'
*3. *F R' F L2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 D F L D' R' D R' B L2
*4. *B R B2 F2 L U2 L R2 D2 R F D2 U L F R D' L' B
*5. *R2 D2 F U R2 F' L2 U2 B L2 B L2 F2 R B' U' F' U2 R'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UF UB UL UF UB UR UL UF UR UF UB UL UB RF UF UR UB LB UL UB UR UF UR UL UB UR RF UF UL RB UB UR UL UF RB UR LF UF UL UF UL UB LF DB LB UL RB UR UF LF DL LB DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UF+ UL LB RF UF+2 LF+2 DB DR+2 RB+ DR RB+ DF
*2. * UR UF UR UB UR UL UB UR UF UL UF UR UB LB UL UB UR RF UF UR UB LB UL UF UB UR UL RF RB UR UB UL LF UL UF LB UB UL LB RB UR UF DB LB DF RF UR LF UL UB LB DL DB UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+2 UF UL LB+ RF DB LB- DR+2 RB+ DR RB DF DR DF+
*3. * UB UR UL UF UR UF UB UL UF UR UB UR UL LB UL UB RF UF UR UL UB UL UB LB RF UR UF LF UL UB UR RB UR UB UR UF RB UB DL DB LB UL UB DR RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF DR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UB+ LB UB+2 RF+2 UF DL+
*4. * UR UB UR UL UF UR UF UB UR UF UL UB UL UB RF UF UR UF RF UR RF UR UB LB UB UL UB UL RB UB UR UF LB RB LF UL UB UR LB RF UF RB UR DB RB DF RF UR DR DB DF DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UB+ LB UB+2 RB- DL- LF UF- DL+2
*5. * UL UF UB UR UF UR UB UL UB UL UF UR UB RF UF UL UB LB UL LB UL RF UR UB LB UB LB RB LF UL UF UR UB LF UF UR UL UF DL DB DR DF DL LB UL DR DF DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UB+2 RB UB-2 LB+ UL+2 UF UL LB+2 RB RF UF RF+ DF+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R' F R' D' F' D R' BR' D BR R BR R' BR' D' F L F L F' R U R L F' U R U' F BL' F' D BR' BL F
*2. *L' U B' U' B' BL' B' BL' L' BL' L U L' U' F L F R' L' U' L F' U R L' U L' BR' B U' R D' F' L
*3. *R U F L F' L' U' F' L' U' R' U R L F' BR' D' F' D F BR U R F' U' F' U' R' F L' R' F R' B' L B' BR BL' L' B U'
*4. *R F' R' BR' D' F' D F BR F' R F' R' BR' F' D' F D BR R' F L R L' F' U R' U' F L F L R' D L' BL' D' F' D'
*5. *U' L' U' L' U L' BL' B' U' B U BL U R U F' U L R' F R U' F' L' R' BR D F' BL' BR' F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 9, 2021)

Results for week 44: Congratulations to ichcubegerne, Luke Garrett, and Benyó!

*2x2x2*(121)
1.  1.37 Legomanz
2.  1.55 MLGCubez
3.  1.63 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.66 Wrm2021maglev
5.  2.13 V Achyuthan
6.  2.25 CubeCube
7.  2.35 Kedin drysdale
8.  2.47 Vlad Hordiienko
9.  2.62 Imran Rahman
10.  2.67 asacuber
11.  2.69 ElyasCubing
12.  2.72 Mantas Urbanavicius
13.  2.80 TipsterTrickster 
14.  2.93 sean_cut4
15.  2.94 Luke Garrett
16.  2.96 TheDubDubJr
17.  2.99 mihnea3000
18.  3.05 DLXCubing
19.  3.10 NoahCubing
20.  3.15 SebastianCarrillo
21.  3.18 BradenTheMagician
22.  3.21 DGCubes
23.  3.22 Benyó
24.  3.25 tJardigradHe
24.  3.25 NathanaelCubes
26.  3.27 jaysammey777
27.  3.30 Brendyn Dunagan
28.  3.34 Dream Cubing
29.  3.38 Cale S
30.  3.47 Antto Pitkänen
30.  3.47 Christopher Fandrich
32.  3.49 Zamirul Faris
33.  3.55 Nuuk cuber
34.  3.61 Glyr
35.  3.66 Ontricus
35.  3.66 Brady
37.  3.67 ichcubegerne
38.  3.68 BraydenAdamsSolves
39.  3.72 cuberkid10
39.  3.72 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
41.  3.76 Shadowjockey
42.  3.83 Heewon Seo
42.  3.83 Sphericality
42.  3.83 wearephamily1719
45.  3.85 John_NOTgood
46.  3.89 MCuber
47.  3.92 T1_M0
48.  4.00 Theodor Nordstrand
49.  4.03 CubableYT
50.  4.15 KrokosB
51.  4.16 Mattia Pasquini
52.  4.17 abhijat
53.  4.30 Fred Lang
54.  4.34 Arachane
55.  4.35 Triangles_are_cubers
56.  4.36 d2polld
57.  4.43 Liam Wadek
57.  4.43 sigalig
57.  4.43 TheEpicCuber
60.  4.44 DesertWolf
60.  4.44 AidanNoogie
62.  4.54 trangium
62.  4.54 CubeStack_Official
64.  4.55 any name you wish
65.  4.56 Aleksandar Dukleski
66.  4.57 PCCuber
67.  4.58 Fisko
68.  4.76 sqAree
69.  4.83 Thecubingcuber347
69.  4.83 KnightCuber
71.  4.89 bentse
72.  4.90 Jscuber
73.  4.98 Utkarsh Ashar
74.  5.00 midnightcuberx
75.  5.07 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
76.  5.13 White KB
77.  5.20 BMcCl1
78.  5.27 Caleb Rogers
79.  5.31 CB21
80.  5.32 Kylegadj
81.  5.39 Cubey_Tube
82.  5.48 TheCubingAddict980
83.  5.58 theit07
84.  5.64 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
85.  5.65 pjk
86.  5.78 Pugalan Aravintan
87.  6.03 Li Xiang
88.  6.13 Jakub26
89.  6.26 qwr
90.  6.32 cubesolver7
91.  6.43 OriEy
92.  6.63 MrLunarWolf
93.  6.81 Simon31415
94.  6.90 cuberswoop
95.  6.92 Neatcubing
96.  6.95 Pfannkuchener
97.  7.33 LittleLumos
98.  7.48 Mike Hughey
99.  7.58 Th3LambSauce
100.  7.62 Lewis
101.  7.77 nevinscph
102.  7.82 theos
103.  8.07 GooseCuber
104.  8.87 filmip
105.  9.04 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
106.  9.24 Jrg
107.  9.37 Rubika-37-021204
108.  9.69 aamiel
109.  9.95 linus.sch
110.  10.41 cubingmom2
111.  10.48 Sandaru Dunutilake
111.  10.48 freshcuber.de
113.  10.53 One Wheel
114.  10.63 Jacck
115.  10.82 sporteisvogel
116.  11.91 Ultimatecuber0814
117.  12.48 pb_cuber
118.  15.11 RaFperm
119.  15.33 PiiReyes
120.  16.67 MatsBergsten
121.  33.33 bulkocuber


*3x3x3*(159)
1.  5.83 Luke Garrett
2.  6.69 CubeCube
3.  7.01 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  7.49 thembldlord
5.  7.62 Mantas Urbanavicius
6.  7.77 tJardigradHe
6.  7.77 Charles Jerome
8.  8.02 Zamirul Faris
9.  8.11 parkertrager
10.  8.18 NoahCubing
11.  8.19 Skewb_Cube
12.  8.29 Kylegadj
13.  8.49 asacuber
14.  8.52 vishwasankarcubing
15.  8.55 DLXCubing
16.  8.66 BraydenAdamsSolves
17.  8.68 Christopher Fandrich
18.  8.71 Jscuber
18.  8.71 abhijat
20.  8.84 V Achyuthan
21.  8.91 Liam Wadek
22.  9.08 ichcubegerne
22.  9.08 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  9.10 AidanNoogie
25.  9.12 Tegan Jain
26.  9.18 BradenTheMagician
27.  9.21 qaz
28.  9.23 Benyó
29.  9.38 BMcCl1
30.  9.43 cuberkid10
31.  9.46 Heewon Seo
31.  9.46 Keenan Johnson
33.  9.52 DGCubes
34.  9.58 ElyasCubing
35.  9.64 d2polld
36.  9.70 KrokosB
37.  9.74 jaysammey777
38.  9.93 TheDubDubJr
39.  9.96 sean_cut4
40.  10.00 Dream Cubing
41.  10.04 John_NOTgood
41.  10.04 sigalig
43.  10.15 G2013
44.  10.18 Ontricus
45.  10.20 Glyr
46.  10.22 Kedin drysdale
47.  10.23 Boris McCoy
48.  10.24 VJW
49.  10.39 Arachane
50.  10.46 mrsniffles01
50.  10.46 CubeStack_Official
52.  10.58 mihnea3000
53.  10.63 Brady
54.  10.71 Cale S
55.  10.73 MCuber
56.  10.97 midnightcuberx
57.  11.12 NathanaelCubes
57.  11.12 SebastianCarrillo
59.  11.13 Imran Rahman
60.  11.20 theit07
61.  11.24 Fisko
62.  11.42 Nuuk cuber
63.  11.44 20luky3
64.  11.53 apollocube
65.  11.54 PCCuber
66.  11.56 CodingCuber
67.  11.58 FaLoL
68.  11.77 Fred Lang
69.  11.89 wearephamily1719
70.  11.98 lumes2121
71.  11.99 abunickabhi
72.  12.27 Utkarsh Ashar
73.  12.34 Mai Hy
74.  12.37 pjk
75.  12.53 CubableYT
76.  12.59 bentse
77.  12.66 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
78.  13.11 sqAree
79.  13.14 TheCubingAddict980
80.  13.30 Mattia Pasquini
81.  13.37 Wrm2021maglev
82.  13.55 chancet4488
83.  13.60 Triangles_are_cubers
84.  13.65 Winfaza
85.  13.68 breadears
86.  13.72 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
87.  13.96 DesertWolf
88.  14.11 pizzacrust
89.  14.18 CaptainCuber
90.  14.20 Cubey_Tube
91.  14.35 CB21
91.  14.35 trangium
93.  14.37 nevinscph
94.  14.44 Theodor Nordstrand
95.  14.63 Sphericality
96.  14.69 revaldoah
97.  15.08 KnightCuber
98.  15.20 OriEy
99.  15.31 cubesolver7
100.  15.35 White KB
101.  15.47 Dylan Swarts
102.  15.53 Pfannkuchener
103.  16.00 Ethan Delmar
104.  16.05 Thecubingcuber347
105.  16.13 thatkid
106.  16.31 any name you wish
107.  16.55 seungju choi
108.  16.58 John Benwell
109.  16.72 cuber_knight
110.  16.80 Petri Krzywacki
111.  17.19 Neatcubing
112.  17.66 Li Xiang
113.  17.70 Cubing Forever
114.  17.72 MuaazCubes
115.  17.79 Simon31415
116.  19.12 Myanmarcuberzwe
117.  19.28 Jakub26
118.  19.37 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
119.  19.46 MarkA64
120.  19.67 LittleLumos
121.  20.67 cuberswoop
122.  21.02 theos
123.  21.17 Jrg
124.  21.34 filmip
124.  21.34 Caleb Rogers
126.  21.64 One Wheel
127.  21.99 zakikaz
128.  22.03 sporteisvogel
129.  22.15 Isaiah Scott
130.  22.17 pb_cuber
131.  22.66 SpeedCuberSUB30
132.  23.07 Th3LambSauce
133.  23.22 Pugalan Aravintan
134.  23.99 DynaXT
135.  25.41 GooseCuber
136.  25.81 bulkocuber
137.  26.26 NiceCuber
138.  26.42 cuberboy123
139.  26.63 MrLunarWolf
140.  26.90 Rubika-37-021204
141.  27.29 freshcuber.de
142.  28.47 RaFperm
143.  28.83 linus.sch
144.  29.18 aamiel
145.  29.51 Jacck
146.  30.10 cubingmom2
147.  32.40 GT8590
148.  36.90 Mootjebigboy
149.  38.18 MatsBergsten
150.  38.82 PiiReyes
151.  39.47 Nash171
152.  42.06 Ultimatecuber0814
153.  42.40 grumble367
154.  44.49 Anka
155.  45.03 cubebot300
156.  46.62 Franchesa Locson
157.  47.62 Blitzmoos
158.  48.38 JailtonMendes
159.  DNF MartinN13


*4x4x4*(91)
1.  30.16 cuberkid10
2.  30.68 Mantas Urbanavicius
3.  30.99 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  31.55 Dream Cubing
5.  31.78 Luke Garrett
6.  32.51 Heewon Seo
7.  33.39 JChambers13
8.  33.57 FaLoL
9.  34.80 abhijat
10.  35.93 G2013
11.  36.36 Jscuber
12.  36.86 Charles Jerome
13.  37.21 NoahCubing
14.  37.26 AidanNoogie
15.  37.67 Benyó
16.  39.00 MCuber
17.  39.04 John_NOTgood
18.  39.33 Cale S
19.  39.55 sigalig
20.  39.95 DLXCubing
21.  40.99 TheDubDubJr
22.  41.65 Zamirul Faris
23.  42.21 DGCubes
24.  42.46 ichcubegerne
25.  42.75 BradenTheMagician
26.  43.03 BMcCl1
27.  43.32 sean_cut4
28.  44.16 abunickabhi
29.  44.58 Aleksandar Dukleski
30.  44.63 CubeStack_Official
31.  44.95 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
32.  44.98 Tegan Jain
33.  45.84 Ontricus
34.  46.35 Glyr
35.  46.58 NathanaelCubes
36.  46.79 BraydenAdamsSolves
37.  46.84 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
38.  47.36 CB21
39.  48.19 SebastianCarrillo
40.  48.48 Kylegadj
41.  48.57 Liam Wadek
42.  48.60 DesertWolf
43.  49.32 V Achyuthan
44.  49.69 nevinscph
45.  49.81 VJW
46.  49.88 Dylan Swarts
47.  49.95 Nuuk cuber
48.  50.10 midnightcuberx
49.  50.71 Winfaza
50.  51.40 pizzacrust
51.  51.42 sqAree
52.  51.48 theit07
53.  52.12 KnightCuber
54.  52.50 thatkid
55.  52.70 wearephamily1719
56.  53.35 breadears
57.  55.34 Brady
58.  55.82 OriEy
59.  56.96 LittleLumos
60.  58.26 Theodor Nordstrand
61.  59.63 Pfannkuchener
62.  59.97 Cubey_Tube
63.  1:01.09 Sphericality
64.  1:01.33 d2polld
65.  1:01.69 John Benwell
66.  1:01.96 Arachane
67.  1:04.02 White KB
68.  1:04.40 PCCuber
69.  1:06.76 Li Xiang
70.  1:08.58 bentse
71.  1:09.77 Petri Krzywacki
72.  1:13.21 One Wheel
73.  1:16.32 Jakub26
74.  1:23.39 Jrg
75.  1:23.85 theos
76.  1:26.46 MrLunarWolf
77.  1:26.92 Th3LambSauce
78.  1:28.88 freshcuber.de
79.  1:29.14 Isaiah Scott
80.  1:37.98 cuberswoop
81.  1:38.10 sporteisvogel
82.  1:38.55 Rubika-37-021204
83.  1:40.12 Jacck
84.  1:52.61 pb_cuber
85.  1:56.65 RaFperm
86.  1:56.76 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
87.  1:59.74 linus.sch
88.  2:08.89 MatsBergsten
89.  2:30.10 cuber_knight
90.  5:07.22 Ultimatecuber0814
91.  DNF Mattia Pasquini


*5x5x5*(58)
1.  57.89 tJardigradHe
2.  59.65 Mantas Urbanavicius
3.  1:03.14 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  1:03.78 Dream Cubing
5.  1:04.75 CubeCube
6.  1:04.95 Benyó
7.  1:06.77 Luke Garrett
8.  1:07.17 Jscuber
9.  1:07.94 Heewon Seo
10.  1:08.52 AidanNoogie
11.  1:09.45 ichcubegerne
12.  1:12.84 abhijat
13.  1:14.04 mrsniffles01
14.  1:14.37 sigalig
15.  1:17.45 Liam Wadek
16.  1:17.83 DGCubes
17.  1:18.35 Zamirul Faris
18.  1:20.57 NoahCubing
19.  1:21.69 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
20.  1:22.79 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
21.  1:23.68 Nuuk cuber
22.  1:25.09 nevinscph
23.  1:25.59 abunickabhi
24.  1:27.77 sean_cut4
25.  1:28.66 VJW
26.  1:29.39 Ontricus
27.  1:33.30 CB21
28.  1:34.02 NathanaelCubes
29.  1:36.21 CubeStack_Official
30.  1:36.88 thatkid
31.  1:37.24 BMcCl1
32.  1:39.77 Dylan Swarts
33.  1:42.93 Pfannkuchener
34.  1:43.64 BradenTheMagician
35.  1:44.38 KnightCuber
36.  1:45.12 OriEy
37.  1:46.23 breadears
38.  1:47.20 Kylegadj
39.  1:47.87 DesertWolf
40.  1:52.21 pjk
41.  1:54.28 Sphericality
42.  2:01.91 Theodor Nordstrand
43.  2:13.52 One Wheel
44.  2:14.81 midnightcuberx
45.  2:24.24 Jrg
46.  2:34.21 Rubika-37-021204
47.  2:41.02 Petri Krzywacki
48.  2:45.49 sporteisvogel
49.  2:48.02 Jacck
50.  2:57.96 Cubey_Tube
51.  2:58.85 linus.sch
52.  3:15.02 freshcuber.de
53.  3:27.74 RaFperm
54.  4:12.53 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
55.  4:18.34 MatsBergsten
56.  9:56.73 Ultimatecuber0814
57.  DNF filmip
57.  DNF cuberswoop


*6x6x6*(29)
1.  1:47.52 Dream Cubing
2.  1:49.51 ichcubegerne
3.  1:53.11 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:59.60 FaLoL
5.  2:01.11 tJardigradHe
6.  2:02.24 AidanNoogie
7.  2:09.79 sigalig
8.  2:18.48 Keroma12
9.  2:26.42 nevinscph
10.  2:26.61 Liam Wadek
11.  2:34.92 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  2:43.37 CB21
13.  3:16.25 OriEy
14.  3:17.48 Pfannkuchener
15.  3:32.50 Sphericality
16.  3:38.96 One Wheel
17.  3:50.27 DesertWolf
18.  4:19.14 Jrg
19.  4:26.05 filmip
20.  4:29.58 Arachane
21.  4:43.50 CubableYT
22.  4:53.33 Jacck
23.  4:59.13 Rubika-37-021204
24.  5:13.66 Cubey_Tube
25.  5:31.35 sporteisvogel
26.  6:29.88 freshcuber.de
27.  6:31.14 RaFperm
28.  DNF linus.sch
28.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(23)
1.  2:23.15 Dream Cubing
2.  2:38.29 Benyó
3.  2:47.77 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:04.13 FaLoL
5.  3:05.91 Jscuber
6.  3:23.63 sigalig
7.  3:34.31 nevinscph
8.  3:42.89 CB21
9.  3:49.68 Liam Wadek
10.  3:56.18 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  4:35.18 OriEy
12.  4:59.69 Pfannkuchener
13.  5:36.86 Sphericality
14.  6:00.30 One Wheel
15.  6:13.08 Jrg
16.  6:46.70 CubableYT
17.  7:30.47 Rubika-37-021204
18.  7:53.43 sporteisvogel
19.  7:55.82 Jacck
20.  8:14.87 linus.sch
21.  9:42.32 freshcuber.de
22.  9:51.22 RaFperm
23.  DNF abunickabhi


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(25)
1.  3.30 V Achyuthan
2.  5.44 CubeCube
3.  6.52 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  9.68 ichcubegerne
5.  12.23 Caleb Rogers
6.  13.06 sqAree
7.  13.24 sean_cut4
8.  14.07 BradenTheMagician
9.  14.25 sigalig
10.  16.71 Li Xiang
11.  17.32 Arachane
12.  18.35 any name you wish
13.  19.77 Benyó
14.  25.24 Sphericality
15.  27.91 Jakub26
16.  28.68 MatsBergsten
17.  28.75 nevinscph
18.  32.10 DesertWolf
19.  40.21 CB21
20.  40.23 midnightcuberx
21.  1:41.32 Jacck
22.  1:45.49 sporteisvogel
23.  2:13.23 linus.sch
24.  3:09.45 bentse
25.  DNF mihnea3000


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(33)
1.  21.32 sigalig
2.  21.48 G2013
3.  25.21 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  26.85 seungju choi
5.  29.01 sqAree
6.  37.75 Brendan Bakker
7.  43.19 abunickabhi
8.  49.79 Jakub26
9.  49.95 JChambers13
10.  56.26 jaysammey777
11.  1:01.54 Glyr
12.  1:04.01 Benyó
13.  1:09.63 revaldoah
14.  1:11.97 VJW
15.  1:12.07 nevinscph
16.  1:14.28 Arachane
17.  1:15.26 BraydenAdamsSolves
18.  1:16.12 AndrewT99
19.  1:29.81 DesertWolf
20.  1:34.88 MatsBergsten
21.  1:46.74 parkertrager
22.  1:47.88 midnightcuberx
23.  1:55.77 2018AMSB02
24.  2:02.11 d2polld
25.  2:19.03 filmip
26.  2:46.09 Sphericality
27.  2:50.92 Jacck
28.  2:52.69 CB21
29.  4:04.09 thomas.sch
30.  4:40.96 trangium
31.  5:53.74 sporteisvogel
32.  DNF freshcuber.de
32.  DNF NathanaelCubes


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(11)
1.  2:06.68 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  2:11.43 sigalig
3.  3:54.97 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  3:58.55 Keroma12
5.  6:44.32 DesertWolf
6.  7:12.98 MatsBergsten
7.  7:19.61 LittleLumos
8.  11:00.80 Sphericality
9.  14:00.17 Arachane
10.  DNF Jacck
10.  DNF G2013


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  5:47.86 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  8:14.96 nevinscph
3.  16:20.45 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  17:12.19 MatsBergsten
5.  DNF sigalig
5.  DNF Sphericality


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  21:59.24 nevinscph
2.  34:06.03 Jacck
3.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  34:35.19 nevinscph
2.  52:47.23 Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  28/31 51:31 Keroma12
2.  37/65 60:00 sigalig
3.  7/8 39:57 Arachane


Spoiler



4.  14/24 55:13 willian_pessoa
5.  3/3 5:53 nevinscph
6.  3/3 13:43 Jacck
7.  2/2 6:41 MatsBergsten
8.  2/3 16:25 Sphericality
9.  2/4 36:36 thomas.sch


*3x3x3 one-handed*(86)
1.  9.93 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
2.  10.56 Luke Garrett
3.  11.70 CubeCube


Spoiler



4.  13.11 Mantas Urbanavicius
5.  14.19 Jscuber
6.  14.59 NathanaelCubes
7.  14.89 Dream Cubing
8.  14.92 Charles Jerome
9.  15.45 mihnea3000
10.  15.56 ichcubegerne
10.  15.56 tJardigradHe
12.  16.26 Kylegadj
13.  16.32 asacuber
14.  16.67 apollocube
15.  16.99 midnightcuberx
16.  17.10 Tegan Jain
17.  17.54 sean_cut4
18.  18.00 abunickabhi
19.  19.27 TheDubDubJr
20.  19.42 cuberkid10
21.  19.62 BradenTheMagician
22.  19.76 DGCubes
23.  19.80 V Achyuthan
24.  19.89 Glyr
25.  19.96 PCCuber
26.  20.31 Arachane
27.  20.35 G2013
28.  20.77 MCuber
29.  21.65 FaLoL
30.  21.87 Utkarsh Ashar
31.  22.17 Zamirul Faris
32.  22.40 KrokosB
33.  22.71 Ontricus
34.  23.16 trangium
35.  23.18 Cale S
36.  23.31 Benyó
37.  23.48 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
38.  23.62 Fisko
39.  23.96 VJW
40.  24.25 sqAree
41.  24.39 sigalig
42.  24.98 revaldoah
43.  25.38 Liam Wadek
44.  26.27 OriEy
45.  26.45 John_NOTgood
46.  26.73 DesertWolf
47.  27.21 Kedin drysdale
48.  27.42 abhijat
49.  27.46 Winfaza
50.  28.07 Nuuk cuber
51.  28.34 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
52.  28.67 BMcCl1
53.  28.73 Thecubingcuber347
54.  29.62 d2polld
55.  29.69 KnightCuber
56.  30.27 nevinscph
57.  30.71 breadears
58.  31.69 Sphericality
59.  31.78 any name you wish
60.  32.18 seungju choi
61.  32.29 LittleLumos
62.  33.03 theit07
63.  34.69 White KB
64.  34.79 Pfannkuchener
65.  36.35 freshcuber.de
66.  37.00 filmip
67.  37.66 Cubing Forever
68.  38.38 Cubey_Tube
69.  38.78 CubeStack_Official
70.  40.70 Jakub26
71.  40.89 CB21
72.  42.94 Isaiah Scott
73.  44.05 cuber_knight
74.  45.08 One Wheel
75.  49.04 linus.sch
76.  49.81 sporteisvogel
77.  52.09 Simon31415
78.  53.05 pb_cuber
79.  57.30 Jacck
80.  58.92 Caleb Rogers
81.  1:00.94 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
82.  1:05.81 theos
83.  1:09.60 bentse
84.  1:33.88 MatsBergsten
85.  DNF Brady
85.  DNF thomas.sch


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  1:48.25 Li Xiang
2.  8:02.59 cuberswoop
3.  DNF linus.sch

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  23.86 Kedin drysdale
2.  38.35 ichcubegerne
3.  42.97 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  45.68 CB21
5.  47.54 DGCubes
6.  59.26 abhijat
7.  1:17.83 John_NOTgood
8.  1:23.31 V Achyuthan
9.  1:25.38 MatsBergsten
10.  1:30.42 Jacck
11.  2:03.58 linus.sch
12.  DNF Arachane
12.  DNF cuberswoop


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(7)
1.  24.00 (21, 24, 27) Cale S
2.  31.33 (32, 32, 30) SpeedCubeReview
3.  32.67 (33, 34, 31) V Achyuthan


Spoiler



4.  50.67 (53, 50, 49) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) Benyó
5.  DNF (32, 28, DNS) jaysammey777
5.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(52)
1.  42.42 Heewon Seo
2.  43.33 Luke Garrett
3.  47.77 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  48.44 BradenTheMagician
5.  48.79 Benyó
6.  50.02 Jscuber
7.  50.69 G2013
8.  51.09 ichcubegerne
9.  51.92 NoahCubing
10.  52.68 Glyr
11.  54.24 Dream Cubing
12.  56.84 abhijat
13.  57.64 V Achyuthan
14.  59.93 sean_cut4
15.  1:00.70 NathanaelCubes
16.  1:01.02 John_NOTgood
17.  1:01.11 DGCubes
18.  1:01.89 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
19.  1:06.43 KnightCuber
20.  1:06.91 CB21
21.  1:07.42 Utkarsh Ashar
22.  1:09.12 theit07
23.  1:10.13 Nuuk cuber
24.  1:10.33 BMcCl1
25.  1:10.64 midnightcuberx
26.  1:12.76 Arachane
27.  1:17.11 d2polld
28.  1:21.13 sqAree
29.  1:21.73 Cubey_Tube
30.  1:22.43 OriEy
31.  1:23.73 LittleLumos
32.  1:26.02 Triangles_are_cubers
33.  1:33.35 White KB
34.  1:33.52 nevinscph
35.  1:43.57 cuberswoop
36.  1:46.21 Li Xiang
37.  1:46.30 bentse
38.  1:46.81 Thecubingcuber347
39.  1:47.17 theos
40.  1:50.84 One Wheel
41.  2:03.35 Jakub26
42.  2:04.52 Th3LambSauce
43.  2:06.20 linus.sch
44.  2:13.09 cubesolver7
45.  2:14.15 Jrg
46.  2:16.94 pb_cuber
47.  2:29.60 MrLunarWolf
48.  2:36.69 Jacck
49.  2:50.09 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
50.  2:51.46 RaFperm
51.  3:03.29 MatsBergsten
52.  5:23.99 Ultimatecuber0814


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(30)
1.  1:45.81 Dream Cubing
2.  1:46.06 Luke Garrett
3.  1:52.65 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  1:58.54 Benyó
5.  1:59.91 Jscuber
6.  2:03.95 ichcubegerne
7.  2:05.22 sigalig
8.  2:06.60 abhijat
9.  2:19.02 DGCubes
10.  2:19.88 cubesolver7
11.  2:21.65 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  2:47.52 CB21
13.  2:50.88 Nuuk cuber
14.  2:56.06 BMcCl1
15.  3:02.01 John_NOTgood
16.  3:02.15 theit07
17.  3:05.60 nevinscph
18.  3:14.54 OriEy
19.  3:26.51 midnightcuberx
20.  4:17.70 Cubey_Tube
21.  4:22.10 theos
22.  4:25.99 Jrg
23.  4:29.26 linus.sch
24.  5:38.52 One Wheel
25.  5:42.96 cuberswoop
26.  5:57.70 Jacck
27.  6:36.04 RaFperm
28.  6:54.18 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
29.  20:17.33 Ultimatecuber0814
30.  DNF Arachane


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(11)
1.  3:50.13 Benyó
2.  4:01.74 ichcubegerne
3.  4:50.42 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  5:02.92 nevinscph
5.  5:19.46 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  5:24.12 CB21
7.  7:55.42 One Wheel
8.  8:31.63 Jrg
9.  9:24.50 Arachane
10.  11:32.05 linus.sch
11.  13:34.60 RaFperm


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  6:03.98 Dream Cubing
2.  6:40.97 Benyó
3.  6:48.28 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  8:03.61 sigalig
5.  8:45.84 nevinscph
6.  9:18.45 CB21
7.  9:31.78 Liam Wadek
8.  9:53.86 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  14:08.77 One Wheel
10.  14:41.50 Jrg
11.  20:58.53 linus.sch
12.  DNF RaFperm


*Clock*(43)
1.  4.26 JChambers13
2.  4.45 Liam Wadek
3.  4.75 Josh_


Spoiler



4.  4.83 MartinN13
5.  5.24 jaysammey777
6.  5.68 vishwasankarcubing
7.  6.55 DesertWolf
8.  6.60 TipsterTrickster 
9.  6.70 Mattia Pasquini
10.  7.05 Charles Jerome
11.  7.87 BradenTheMagician
12.  7.92 Luke Garrett
13.  8.05 cuberkid10
14.  8.51 Shadowjockey
15.  8.69 sqAree
16.  9.24 Christopher Fandrich
17.  9.42 ichcubegerne
18.  9.90 Sphericality
19.  9.93 sean_cut4
20.  10.04 Li Xiang
21.  10.39 Jakub26
21.  10.39 DLXCubing
23.  10.46 DGCubes
24.  10.64 Nuuk cuber
25.  12.41 Benyó
26.  12.51 sigalig
27.  12.58 cubingmom2
28.  12.68 Fisko
29.  12.70 White KB
30.  13.85 midnightcuberx
31.  13.90 freshcuber.de
32.  13.98 CB21
33.  14.06 Pugalan Aravintan
34.  14.23 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
35.  17.01 nevinscph
36.  17.75 Jacck
37.  21.28 d2polld
38.  22.57 linus.sch
39.  22.83 abhijat
40.  23.39 sporteisvogel
41.  25.70 BMcCl1
42.  25.72 Pfannkuchener
43.  DNF KnightCuber


*Megaminx*(36)
1.  36.85 Heewon Seo
2.  42.46 AidanNoogie
3.  47.58 NoahCubing


Spoiler



4.  50.41 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  57.19 Luke Garrett
6.  57.81 abhijat
7.  59.61 MCuber
8.  1:00.01 Mantas Urbanavicius
9.  1:05.58 ichcubegerne
10.  1:06.65 Benyó
11.  1:09.47 FaLoL
12.  1:11.05 DGCubes
13.  1:11.94 Tegan Jain
14.  1:19.46 NathanaelCubes
15.  1:20.63 sigalig
16.  1:25.48 BraydenAdamsSolves
17.  1:29.28 CB21
18.  1:35.47 nevinscph
19.  1:43.78 DesertWolf
20.  1:45.82 VJW
21.  1:52.87 Nuuk cuber
22.  1:53.63 d2polld
23.  1:58.14 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
24.  2:07.08 Sphericality
25.  2:10.54 Pfannkuchener
26.  2:12.95 Cubey_Tube
27.  2:29.19 One Wheel
28.  2:45.16 Arachane
29.  2:57.79 Jacck
30.  3:17.13 freshcuber.de
31.  3:21.61 sporteisvogel
32.  4:39.89 Rubika-37-021204
33.  5:38.52 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
34.  DNF Liam Wadek
34.  DNF midnightcuberx
34.  DNF linus.sch


*Pyraminx*(72)
1.  1.70 parkertrager
2.  2.64 MLGCubez
3.  2.69 ElyasCubing


Spoiler



4.  2.86 Heath Flick
5.  3.08 Charles Jerome
6.  3.13 twoj_stary_pijany
7.  3.16 MartinN13
8.  3.29 DGCubes
9.  3.36 Ontricus
10.  4.11 Liam Wadek
11.  4.12 Kedin drysdale
12.  4.22 Luke Garrett
13.  4.26 CubeCube
14.  4.45 SebastianCarrillo
15.  4.55 ichcubegerne
16.  4.69 BradenTheMagician
17.  4.73 CaptainCuber
18.  4.87 NoahCubing
19.  4.91 Fisko
20.  4.97 Haribo
21.  5.00 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
22.  5.06 Glyr
23.  5.13 CodingCuber
24.  5.37 sean_cut4
25.  5.60 NathanaelCubes
26.  5.68 BraydenAdamsSolves
27.  5.78 any name you wish
28.  5.80 DesertWolf
29.  5.92 Brady
30.  5.94 KrokosB
31.  5.95 Sphericality
32.  6.04 wearephamily1719
33.  6.06 cuberkid10
34.  6.16 CB21
35.  6.22 Nuuk cuber
36.  6.66 TheDubDubJr
37.  6.78 midnightcuberx
38.  6.81 Triangles_are_cubers
39.  7.12 Li Xiang
40.  7.28 Zamirul Faris
41.  7.40 Benyó
42.  7.60 Cale S
42.  7.60 Dream Cubing
44.  8.16 theos
45.  8.59 d2polld
46.  8.61 abhijat
47.  8.66 Utkarsh Ashar
48.  8.74 sigalig
49.  9.17 Arachane
50.  9.27 Mike Hughey
51.  9.28 Mantas Urbanavicius
52.  9.43 Th3LambSauce
53.  9.47 theit07
54.  9.72 KnightCuber
55.  9.75 Thecubingcuber347
56.  10.26 LittleLumos
57.  10.33 Jakub26
58.  11.56 sporteisvogel
59.  11.58 nevinscph
60.  12.30 cubebot300
61.  12.65 GooseCuber
62.  12.93 cubingmom2
63.  14.11 Cubey_Tube
64.  15.00 linus.sch
65.  16.05 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
66.  16.24 pb_cuber
67.  17.19 Jacck
68.  18.30 cuberswoop
69.  19.41 One Wheel
70.  26.60 cirno
71.  27.73 Ultimatecuber0814
72.  34.64 Anka


*Square-1*(48)
1.  6.42 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.65 Oxzowachi
3.  8.59 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  10.24 CubeCube
5.  11.22 Cale S
6.  11.44 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  11.62 NoahCubing
8.  12.87 DesertWolf
9.  12.96 Brady
10.  13.03 SebastianCarrillo
11.  13.74 Luke Garrett
12.  14.07 Kylegadj
13.  14.39 BradenTheMagician
14.  14.84 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
15.  15.95 PCCuber
16.  16.03 ichcubegerne
17.  16.16 MCuber
18.  16.81 sigalig
19.  17.42 Squid
20.  17.44 Benyó
21.  18.50 cuberkid10
22.  18.59 sean_cut4
23.  19.98 John_NOTgood
24.  20.18 wearephamily1719
25.  20.59 TheDubDubJr
26.  21.80 Sphericality
27.  21.83 Liam Wadek
28.  22.02 midnightcuberx
29.  22.53 abhijat
30.  22.63 DGCubes
31.  22.96 Fisko
32.  23.98 Dream Cubing
33.  25.36 VJW
34.  28.32 Jakub26
35.  29.96 CB21
36.  31.05 Thecubingcuber347
37.  33.88 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
38.  34.90 Nuuk cuber
39.  35.20 Li Xiang
40.  39.61 Pugalan Aravintan
41.  40.95 nevinscph
42.  44.78 Cubey_Tube
43.  48.54 bentse
44.  54.75 sporteisvogel
45.  56.86 cuberswoop
46.  1:00.78 Jacck
47.  2:10.35 thomas.sch
48.  2:18.24 linus.sch


*Skewb*(59)
1.  2.01 Legomanz
2.  2.24 BradyCubes08
3.  2.68 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  2.96 CubeCube
5.  3.31 Cale S
6.  3.35 asacuber
7.  3.52 SebastianCarrillo
8.  3.56 parkertrager
9.  3.80 sean_cut4
10.  3.81 MLGCubez
11.  3.82 JChambers13
12.  4.05 NoahCubing
13.  4.07 Luke Garrett
14.  4.31 Kedin drysdale
15.  4.54 d2polld
16.  4.88 Triangles_are_cubers
17.  4.98 BradenTheMagician
18.  5.01 KrokosB
19.  5.04 Pugalan Aravintan
20.  5.34 Kylegadj
21.  5.84 Sphericality
21.  5.84 Antto Pitkänen
23.  6.03 any name you wish
24.  6.13 ichcubegerne
24.  6.13 DesertWolf
26.  6.42 NathanaelCubes
27.  6.45 DGCubes
28.  6.53 TheDubDubJr
29.  6.57 Liam Wadek
30.  6.63 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
31.  6.94 cuberkid10
32.  7.20 BraydenAdamsSolves
33.  7.39 Cubey_Tube
34.  7.57 theit07
35.  7.65 CB21
36.  7.68 Fisko
37.  7.80 Benyó
38.  7.81 Dream Cubing
39.  7.86 Ontricus
40.  8.11 Nuuk cuber
41.  8.18 Thecubingcuber347
42.  8.46 midnightcuberx
43.  8.66 Li Xiang
44.  8.72 Glyr
45.  9.26 Jakub26
46.  9.45 sigalig
47.  9.89 Arachane
48.  10.27 nevinscph
49.  10.53 abhijat
50.  11.80 Th3LambSauce
51.  12.25 cuberswoop
52.  13.30 KnightCuber
53.  13.63 linus.sch
54.  16.71 freshcuber.de
55.  17.56 Jacck
56.  19.84 cubingmom2
57.  20.81 theos
58.  24.28 sporteisvogel
59.  44.01 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx


*Kilominx*(10)
1.  24.80 DGCubes
2.  25.38 NoahCubing
3.  28.57 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  29.04 abhijat
5.  30.94 ichcubegerne
6.  31.56 Nuuk cuber
7.  31.62 Kedin drysdale
8.  35.83 Benyó
9.  41.69 CB21
10.  1:45.34 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx


*Mini Guildford*(9)
1.  3:51.24 Luke Garrett
2.  4:29.00 abhijat
3.  4:36.01 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  5:02.33 ichcubegerne
5.  6:32.99 CB21
6.  6:58.75 midnightcuberx
7.  7:10.21 oliverpallo
8.  14:03.19 One Wheel
9.  14:11.35 linus.sch


*Redi Cube*(10)
1.  9.70 BMcCl1
2.  11.09 DGCubes
3.  11.53 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  14.86 Fisko
5.  20.25 theos
6.  28.17 CB21
7.  28.30 linus.sch
8.  32.31 Rubika-37-021204
9.  33.11 Jacck
10.  40.34 Simon31415


*Master Pyraminx*(6)
1.  23.20 DGCubes
2.  39.69 ichcubegerne
3.  51.08 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:13.82 Jacck
5.  1:28.84 CB21
6.  1:30.55 One Wheel


*15 Puzzle*(6)
1.  14.86 Li Xiang
2.  17.26 ichcubegerne
3.  21.62 cuberswoop


Spoiler



4.  36.39 linus.sch
5.  36.53 Arachane
6.  37.84 MatsBergsten


*Speed Fewest Moves*(6)
1.  52.15 V Achyuthan
2.  55.85 Arachane
3.  58.98 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  60.80 abhijat
5.  DNF cuberswoop
5.  DNF Triangles_are_cubers


*Mirror Blocks*(9)
1.  17.39 BradenTheMagician
2.  17.66 Valken
3.  27.90 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  45.24 grumble367
5.  1:10.73 Zamirul Faris
6.  1:13.69 abhijat
7.  1:14.19 CB21
8.  1:35.98 Isaiah Scott
9.  DNF linus.sch


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  1:51.69 DGCubes
2.  5:45.11 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(9)
1.  22.53 cuberkid10
2.  23.96 Charles Jerome
3.  24.81 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  27.77 Skullush
5.  35.29 Kit Clement
6.  2:08.96 BradenTheMagician
7.  2:47.02 DGCubes
8.  3:06.30 One Wheel
9.  DNF Rubika-37-021204



*Contest results*(194)
1.  895 ichcubegerne
2.  858 Luke Garrett
3.  832 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  774 sigalig
5.  723 DGCubes
6.  694 BradenTheMagician
7.  691 Dream Cubing
8.  644 sean_cut4
9.  635 NoahCubing
10.  625 abhijat
11.  624 CubeCube
12.  621 Charles Jerome
13.  595 Liam Wadek
14.  570 Mantas Urbanavicius
15.  555 CB21
16.  548 nevinscph
17.  547 NathanaelCubes
18.  535 cuberkid10
19.  528 Jscuber
20.  527 DesertWolf
21.  524 tJardigradHe
22.  519 Nuuk cuber
23.  504 Sphericality
24.  503 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
25.  498 Arachane
26.  493 V Achyuthan
26.  493 Cale S
28.  490 midnightcuberx
29.  484 Heewon Seo
29.  484 Glyr
31.  481 TheDubDubJr
32.  471 Zamirul Faris
33.  456 Ontricus
34.  439 Kylegadj
35.  425 John_NOTgood
35.  425 SebastianCarrillo
37.  422 BraydenAdamsSolves
38.  416 d2polld
38.  416 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
40.  413 Kedin drysdale
41.  407 AidanNoogie
42.  399 MCuber
43.  398 asacuber
44.  396 FaLoL
45.  392 BMcCl1
46.  367 G2013
47.  357 sqAree
48.  354 DLXCubing
49.  349 KrokosB
50.  344 Fisko
51.  334 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
52.  333 Brady
53.  326 VJW
54.  321 Christopher Fandrich
55.  318 theit07
56.  317 abunickabhi
57.  314 ElyasCubing
58.  309 jaysammey777
59.  306 OriEy
59.  306 Cubey_Tube
61.  305 Tegan Jain
62.  304 mihnea3000
63.  303 parkertrager
64.  298 KnightCuber
65.  297 MLGCubez
66.  296 CubeStack_Official
67.  288 PCCuber
67.  288 wearephamily1719
69.  278 Jacck
70.  269 Jakub26
71.  266 Li Xiang
71.  266 Aleksandar Dukleski
73.  265 Utkarsh Ashar
74.  263 Triangles_are_cubers
75.  255 any name you wish
76.  243 Pfannkuchener
77.  227 Thecubingcuber347
77.  227 One Wheel
79.  219 Imran Rahman
80.  218 JChambers13
81.  209 bentse
82.  208 linus.sch
83.  207 White KB
84.  203 Theodor Nordstrand
85.  202 trangium
85.  202 Wrm2021maglev
87.  198 Mattia Pasquini
88.  196 LittleLumos
89.  193 CubableYT
90.  189 vishwasankarcubing
91.  184 Legomanz
92.  180 sporteisvogel
93.  179 breadears
94.  176 apollocube
94.  176 cuberswoop
96.  171 Jrg
97.  168 Winfaza
98.  167 theos
99.  166 Fred Lang
100.  164 mrsniffles01
101.  159 MatsBergsten
101.  159 thembldlord
103.  152 Skewb_Cube
103.  152 pjk
105.  149 CodingCuber
105.  149 TipsterTrickster 
107.  146 freshcuber.de
108.  145 revaldoah
109.  144 Dylan Swarts
110.  137 Pugalan Aravintan
111.  136 qaz
112.  134 Antto Pitkänen
112.  134 thatkid
114.  133 cubesolver7
115.  132 CaptainCuber
116.  131 Keenan Johnson
117.  130 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
118.  128 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
119.  126 TheCubingAddict980
120.  125 seungju choi
120.  125 filmip
122.  123 Th3LambSauce
123.  121 pizzacrust
123.  121 Caleb Rogers
125.  119 Rubika-37-021204
126.  116 Vlad Hordiienko
126.  116 Boris McCoy
128.  115 Shadowjockey
129.  114 MartinN13
130.  100 20luky3
131.  97 Brendyn Dunagan
131.  97 Simon31415
133.  95 Petri Krzywacki
134.  93 lumes2121
135.  90 RaFperm
135.  90 Mai Hy
137.  86 John Benwell
138.  84 MrLunarWolf
139.  83 pb_cuber
140.  81 chancet4488
140.  81 Neatcubing
142.  79 cuber_knight
142.  79 Keroma12
144.  77 T1_M0
145.  75 Isaiah Scott
146.  74 Cubing Forever
147.  71 Heath Flick
148.  69 cubingmom2
148.  69 twoj_stary_pijany
150.  65 TheEpicCuber
151.  63 GooseCuber
152.  60 BradyCubes08
152.  60 Ethan Delmar
154.  55 Haribo
155.  51 Oxzowachi
155.  51 Mike Hughey
157.  49 MuaazCubes
158.  47 Myanmarcuberzwe
159.  45 Ultimatecuber0814
160.  44 MarkA64
161.  43 Josh_
162.  36 zakikaz
162.  36 Brendan Bakker
164.  35 qwr
164.  35 aamiel
166.  34 Squid
167.  32 SpeedCuberSUB30
168.  30 thomas.sch
168.  30 bulkocuber
170.  29 DynaXT
170.  29 willian_pessoa
172.  26 NiceCuber
173.  25 cuberboy123
174.  24 Lewis
174.  24 AndrewT99
176.  23 cubebot300
177.  19 2018AMSB02
177.  19 grumble367
179.  18 PiiReyes
180.  16 GT8590
180.  16 SpeedCubeReview
182.  15 Mootjebigboy
183.  13 Sandaru Dunutilake
184.  12 Nash171
184.  12 Anka
186.  11 Valken
186.  11 edd_dib
188.  10 Skullush
189.  9 Kit Clement
190.  7 Franchesa Locson
190.  7 oliverpallo
192.  6 Blitzmoos
193.  5 JailtonMendes
193.  5 cirno


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 9, 2021)

Damn it, I forgot to enter.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 16, 2021)

194 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 110!

That means our winner this week is *Pugalan Aravintan!* Congratulations!!


----------

